
Start-ups are where the real job-creation is - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/why-big-companies-matter-in-job-creation/
======
nostrademons
They've managed to redefine the question into a tautology - "The start-ups
that make a outsized contribution to job generation are the ones that survive
beyond five years, and begin to take off, heading toward and beyond the
government-defined boundary of a small business (fewer than 500 employees)."
In other words, "The startups that create a lot of jobs are the successful
ones with many employees." Well, duh.

